

How to catch a cookie stuffer - Modernnomad84
http://www.bradleyspencer.com/2009/how-to-catch-a-cookie-stuffer/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I'm not involved in anything that would be a victim of "Cookie Stuffing", so I
don't know how any of these schemes use Cookies. As a result I can't follow
pretty much anything you're talking about, because I don't know what the
mechanisms are that are being perverted.

So, although I'm interested, and am probably in one of the target audiences
for your post, I'm completely at sea as to what you're talking about.

A clear explanation of how affiliate schemes or whatever use cookies in the
first place would be a great start. As it is, I have no comment, because I got
nothing out of what you wrote, even though I read it carefully.

------
falselyaccused
Modernnomad84 accused me of cookie stuffing and is currently in big trouble.
The major affiliate program he made reference to has apologised to me for
reacting to his false statement and he took down his post after I suggested he
do so immediately. I don't think he is very clever. The post explaining his
wrong doing is here [http://thesisthemehq.com/summary-innocent-thesis-theme-
affil...](http://thesisthemehq.com/summary-innocent-thesis-theme-affiliate-
still-waiting-for-public-apologies-reinstatement-to-the-thesis-theme-forum-
affiliate-program/) Please feel free to comment Cheers, falsely accused.

------
Modernnomad84
Thanks guys and please let me know your thoughts on cookie stuffing. It's a
pretty contentious subject.

